# Good deal on this Sentra GXE?



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Alright guys, a friend of mine has a Sentra GXE he's wanting to get rid of.

It's a 1994 Nissan Sentra GXE, KA16DE with automatic tranny. Body is in pretty good shape, needs a paint job though. Interior is decent, really needs a good cleaning. And the motor is leaking some oil, but not burning it. Probably a seal or gasket going bad. Definitely needs new rims and tires (well, the ones on there will work, but they're crappy looking), but I can get some decent 15x7 chrome rims for $300. Also needs a radio, but that's no problem, I could probably put my old deck out of my Frontier in it for the meantime.

He's asking $600 for it, and personally I think it's a great deal, but I just want ya'lls opinion on it.


----------



## sonnyg95 (Jan 13, 2005)

For me, a car illiterate who knows nothing about fixing up cars, I'd say no, but if you're down for fixing up your car, and you have a great deal of patience, I say give it a try. Good luck bro!


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

it wouldnt be a bad idea to look up how much its value is first to see if its worth the trouble I think Kelly Blue Book can tell you the value of a car theres alot of sites out there though for that stuff


----------

